# what kind of coins to buy?



## ghostman (Dec 11, 2014)

What silver coins are worth investing in? I thought about just sticking with the silver american eagle and the Canadian maple leaf.


----------



## Sherpa Bill (Dec 11, 2017)

Good idea because a lot of people know what they are and will trust that they are "real" in a SHTF scenario. You may also consider "junk" silver coins. These are basically the old US coins that contain various amounts of silver. They are also familiar to many people and offer the advantage of having less silver content per coin. An ounce of silver could have a lot of value compared to the goods you are seeking in exchange. It would then be a good idea to be able to offer "exact change" for what you want. Gold one ounce coins have the same issue, even more so, and you would need to be very selective in who you even let know that you had any. The junk silver is widely available from online suppliers and local coin shops. Try to stay away from any coin(s) that derive any of their value from their condition or rarity. They will not serve you well in a SHTF scenario unless you are dealing with a coin expert who is also selling eggs (or whatever).


----------



## pikepole20 (Nov 27, 2017)

I have bought eagles, maple leafs in both oz size and fractional amounts. I have also bought some bullion from private mints. It's all good, I do see value in 90% silvervcoins .

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

pikepole20 said:


> I have bought eagles, maple leafs in both oz size and fractional amounts. I have also bought some bullion from private mints. It's all good, I do see value in 90% silvervcoins .


Very good, buy a know quantity/quality, all coins will have value as a bartering item in the new world, abundance of them will dictate the trading value, I have a feeling that gold coins will be scarce and therefore not have a face value that people will understand... A one ounce gold american eagle has a face value of $50.00, worth exactly the same amount as 100 pre-1965 half dollars, and the same amount as 400 copper clad quarters. I suspect that since both gold coins and silver coins and pre 1965 coins will not be as readily available as clad coins that they may trade at only a 10:1 value more than clad coins, bills will be good for TP.

*Rancher *


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

I have been collecting "Junk Silver" mostly quarters and .50 pieces.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

I keep an ample stock of silver coins. Large quantities in US silver eagles and Canadian Maple leafs. I have a reasonably small stock of 90% coins. Note that this is not an investment .... it is a hedge.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

And now ...... the rest of the story ......

http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/...ing-finance/19169-how-low-will-silver-go.html


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> And now ...... the rest of the story ......
> 
> http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/...ing-finance/19169-how-low-will-silver-go.html


Interesting that since we had that conversation one year ago, silver has had a 3 dollar swing and is right where it was back then. Gold has climbed steadily and is more than a hundred bucks higher. I have no idea what any of that means.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

sideKahr said:


> Interesting that since we had that conversation one year ago, silver has had a 3 dollar swing and is right where it was back then. Gold has climbed steadily and is more than a hundred bucks higher. I have no idea what any of that means.


Have you also noticed that every December, wherever Silver is, it drops significantly before Christmas?


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> Have you also noticed that every December, wherever Silver is, it drops significantly before Christmas?


It's the Eddie Murphy Effect. Broke guys selling their silver to buy their wives and girlfriends Christmas presents.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Have been buying Morgan and Peace silver dollars, any silver half's, quarters, dimes. I scope out garage sales, out of the way antique places
etc and it's amazing what you can stray across on occasion.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

SDF880 said:


> Have been buying Morgan and Peace silver dollars, any silver half's, quarters, dimes. I scope out garage sales, out of the way antique places
> etc and it's amazing what you can stay across on occasion.


I used to be fascinated by the Morgans. When I was a kid the slot machines in Vegas were still paying off in them, and my Dad's insurance rep used to bring me one here and there. Those big, heavy coins were incredible to me. I still have one, it's a 1889.

Once in a jewerlry store I was offered a 5 gallon pail of them. I wish I'd have bought them.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

sideKahr said:


> I used to be fascinated by the Morgans. When I was a kid the slot machines in Vegas were still paying off in them, and my Dad's insurance rep used to bring me one here and there. Those big, heavy coins were incredible to me. I still have one, it's a 1889.
> 
> Once in a jewerlry store I was offered a 5 gallon pail of them. I wish I'd have bought them.


I think that is the most beautiful coin ever minted in the US! I have a few MS-63 Morgans and they just blow me away! I hold them and somehow
they take me back in time and so much history with them!


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Hey @SDF880 , how's this historical fact:

In 1900, a Morgan silver dollar would buy 1/2 gal Milk, 5 lb Flour, 1 lb Coffee, 1 lb Bacon, 1 lb Round Steak, and 10 lb Potatoes.

Not buy any one of those items, you understand, but ALL of them together!


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

SDF880 said:


> I think that is the most beautiful coin ever minted in the US! I have a few MS-63 Morgans and they just blow me away! I hold them and somehow
> they take me back in time and so much history with them!


WOW, That is pretty amazing! Sometimes I'd like to find Peabody's way back machine and go back to 1900!


----------

